# Re: People Posting Their Own Stories



## WG Story Drone (Nov 4, 2005)

Great to see writers taking things into their own hands and posting on this forum. Several stories posted recently ("Opulenzia," "Heathers Summer Gain," "Vinnie's Pizza") had previously been submitted to the Weight Room  and while we would've gotten to 'em in the Archives in time, it's heartening to see their authors take 'em back and put the stories up themselves. Keep it coming!

Speaking for all the drones in the Weight Room,
WG Story Drone


----------

